# Medical Insurance



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi 

I am moving over to Perth in Australia on a WHV, Im guessing as a UK citzen I need to purchase some medical insurance that will allow me to be seen by a doctor/hospital over there need i need any treatment, can anyone recommend any decent companies that offer good cover?

thanks


----------



## west49th (Nov 17, 2010)

missyg said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving over to Perth in Australia on a WHV, Im guessing as a UK citzen I need to purchase some medical insurance that will allow me to be seen by a doctor/hospital over there need i need any treatment, can anyone recommend any decent companies that offer good cover?
> 
> thanks


Hi Missyg,

Australia has Medicare, which is quite similar to the NHS. Australia and the UK have reciprocal health agreements, which means that Aussies visiting or living in the UK can be treated on the NHS and UK citizens can be treated in Australia under Medicare, without having to buy medical insurance.

There are private medical insurers, but they cover things like elective surgery and dental treatment, not emergency care.

Enjoy your working holiday!


----------

